# à quel point / combien / comme / comment



## IMANAKBARI

Bonjour

J'ai un doute
Est-ce que l'on peut dire :
Si tu savais à quel point je t'aime = Si tu savais combien je t'aime ?
Que veut dire exactement à quel point ?

Cordialement 
Iman

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## LV4-26

Oui, on peut le dire et, dans ce contexte, _à quel point_ est exactement synonyme de _combien_.


----------



## totallylost202

J'ai vu *combien il est difficile de...  *et j'aimerais savoir en quoi il est différent de *comme il difficile*.

J'ai l'impression que les deux ont un fonction similaire dans ce contexte.
Je m'embrouille les pinceux un peu là-dessus!

J'ai vu comment / combien
mais ce fil ne m'aide pas beaucoup.
​On dit* comme il fait beau* mais on ne dit pas *combien il fait beau*. Pourquoi?

Merci pour votre éclairage!


----------



## dupo

"Combien il est ..." donne souvent mal dans une exclamation, en tout cas initiale, mais sinon c'est kif-kif

sauf que "combien" est plus doux, plus raffiné, plus élitiste, plus poétique, plus vieillot... 

Comme tu es belle mon amour et combien je t'aime 

Combien tu es belle mon amour et comme je t'aime

Comme tu es belle mon amour et comme je t'aime

Tu mesures combien/comme je t'aime et combien/comme je te désire


----------



## totallylost202

Alors les deux sont interchangeables? 

J'ai vu _*comme c'est long, de la naissance à la mort *_mais jamais *combien c'est/il est long, de la naissance *_*à la mort! 


*_


----------



## dupo

Dans votre exemple ci-dessus, "Combien c'est..." n'est pas en début de phrase, ni en mode exclamatif", donc en principe OK

Je crois qu'on évite "Combien je t'aime..." parce que l'esprit a, par habitude, tendance à croire que toute phrase commençant par "Combien ?" ou "C'est combien" est une demande de prix !

"Demandez mes tomates '" - "C'est combien ?" - Deux euros la livre...

Cela étant, vos deux phrases ne sont pas très "logiques" ("J'ai vu" donne l'impression que c'est un mort qui parle) et "Combien il est long" est faux - même si "Comme il (une personne) est fondé à réclamer une augmentation !" ou "Combien il est long le chemin de Paris à Saint-Jacques-de-Compostelle" seraient OK

Vous vous situez ici dans quelque chose que même un Francophone averti ne perçoit pas aisément.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour 

Moi aussi, je cale sur l'explication. Tout ce que je peux dire c'est que combien et comme sont des adverbes qui marquent l'intensité et que sauf si quelqu'un me contredit, combien est utilisé pour une intensité mesurable (même si la mesure peut être très subjective) et comme pour quelque chose qui n'est pas mesurable.


----------



## Maître Capello

Je dirais plutôt que les deux sont possibles et, comme il a été suggéré plus haut, _combien_ est plus recherché que _comme_, sauf dans les exclamatives indirectes où cela est plus naturel.

_*Comme* elle est belle!
*Combien* elle est belle!_ (recherché)

_As-tu vu *comme* elle est belle?
As-tu vu *combien* elle est belle?_


----------



## Punky Zoé

C'est vrai et pourtant, j'ai parfois l'impression que par "combien" on veut mesurer des choses non mesurables.


----------



## Maître Capello

Mais, rassure-moi, _Comme elle est belle !_ est bien ce qui te vient le plus spontanément alors que la beauté n'est pas vraiment quelque chose de mesurable, n'est-ce pas ? (Sinon qu'entends-tu par « non mesurable » ?)


----------



## Nanon

Bonjour,

Je ne saisis pas tout à fait pourquoi il ne faudrait pas placer _combien _en début de phrase...

Quant à "combien je t'aime", je ne pense pas qu'on l'évite systématiquement, même s'il ne s'agit pas d'une exclamation. Les enfants le disent ("Devine combien je t'aime ?"). Il faut être adulte pour savoir qu'il est difficile de quantifier l'amour, et pour associer cette idée à un prix.


----------



## dupo

Chère Punky,

Ce n'est pas une explication, c'est un sentiment. Tout ne s'explique pas.  Quant à quantifier, le français n'opère pas aussi nettement la distinction que l'anglais : vous connaisse certainement : "Je t'aime, un peu, beaucoup, à la folie, etc."

En français, même l'inquantifiable est quantifié !

J'ai seulement émis l'opinion que, placé en tout début de phrase "exclamative", "Combien" évoquait un prix, une quantité de matière et provoquait, partant, une "erreur d'aiguillage" cérébrale...

Les règles ne sont là que pour justifier ce que notre for intérieur désapprouve : la règle ne fait que suivre l'usage et non l'inverse.

Là réside tout le mystère d'une langue !

Comme je regrette de m'être mal fait comprendre et combien j'espère que vous me pardonnerez !


----------



## totallylost202

Alors, si c'est en mode exlamatif, *comme* est meilleur et *combien* donne l'impression qu'on parle d'un prix. On _peut _utiliser *combien* comme exclamatif (combien je t'aime) mais d'habitude on l'utilise avec quelque chose qui est mesurable (si seulement tu savais combien je te respecte). C'est aussi plus raffiné/plus rercherché.

Ai-je raison?

Tu as dit qu'on peut dire *combien il est long le chemin..*.; peut-on également dire *comme il est long le chemin*...?

Au passant, j'ai voulu dire *j'ai vu sur internet. *Désolée si ce n'était pas clair.


----------



## dupo

Si tu cherches seulement à bien parler et écrire en français oublie ce  "combien" dans ce contexte et utilise "comme" qui est plus moderne et plus polyvalent.

Il n'y a pas de cas où dans ce contexte, "comme" ne remplace pas avantageusement "combien". J'irais même jusqu'à dire que celui qui utilise encore "combien" risque de se faire remarquer.

Il ne faut *pas* ici se braquer sur la distinction:
- comme=manière
- combien= quantité

Comme je t'aime !  ne signifie pas :"La manière que j'ai de t'aimer !"
Combien je t'aime !  ne signifie pas : "La mesure de mon amour !"

(La traduction exacte de ces formules serait : "C'est fou ce que je t'aime!")

Ce sont des formules qui ne reflètent *pas* (ou très peu) le sens habituel de "comme " et de "combien" et qui peuvent d'ailleurs être remplacées par le simple "Que" :

_Que je t'aime et qu'il est long le chemin et que je vous suis reconnaissant...
_ 
Comme=Que=+/-Combien


----------



## totallylost202

Merci beaucoup! 
Je crois que j'ai bien compris la différence entre les deux.



Alors on dit *comme je t'aime* (exclamatif) mais *il ne sait pas combien/comme il le déteste*, par exemple.
Pour l'exclamatif on évite *combien*.

En tout cas, utiliser *comme* fait plus simple.


----------



## dupo

"Alain ne sait pas combien Bernard le déteste" est mieux que "Alain ne sait pas comme Bernard le déteste"

Les jeunes ou les personnes modestes diraient : "Alain ne sait pas A QUEL POINT Bernard le déteste"

Mais je crois qu'on quitte la question initiale...


----------



## Nicomon

dupo said:


> Les jeunes ou les personnes modestes diraient : "Alain ne sait pas A QUEL POINT Bernard le déteste"


 Je ne sais pas ce que tu entends au juste par « personnes modestes », mais c'est justement ce que j'allais suggérer... et je ne suis plus jeune depuis longtemps. Dans ce contexte, je dirais « combien » ou « à quel point », mais pas « comme ».  


> Dans les phrases exclamatives, _combien_ signifie « à quel point, dans quelle mesure »


----------



## eyes like raisins

Bonjour,
Je voudrais savoir si la conjonction "comme'  se transforme automatiquement en "combien" dans le discours rapporté?
Par exemple:
"Comme elle a l'air fatiguée!" pensions-nous. 
se transforme en
Nous pensions combien elle avait l'air fatiguée.
Et si c'est le cas est-ce que vous pourriez m'expliquer pourquoi.
Je vous remercie.


----------



## Gérard Napalinex

Bonjour

Oui, c'est assez automatique
Sans argument "académique", je pense que c'est pour éviter la construction " penser comme..." qui est spontanément comprise "penser de la même manière"


----------



## janpol

Je ne saurais dire pourquoi mais je trouve que ça "sonne" mal, je dirais : Nous pensions qu'elle avait l'air /vraiment très /bien/fatiguée.


----------



## plantin

Je trouve aussi la construction un peu forcée; je dirais plus naturellement: _Nous pensions à quel point elle était fatiguée._


----------



## Logospreference-1

La construction indirecte avec _comme_ ou _combien_ serait possible avec _voir_ ou _découvrir_, et probablement avec d'autres verbes exprimant la perception directe ou par les sens. Avec un verbe comme _penser_ j'éviterais moi aussi. Même avec un verbe comme _mesurer_ ou _comprendre_, j'opterais pour la construction avec _à quel point_ proposée par Plantin.


----------



## Myrtille Extraordinaire

Bonsoir. Est-ce que « combien » et « à quel point » sont interchangeables dans ces deux phrases ?


Tu n’imagines pas combien j’ai eu du mal à retrouver ton écharpe.

Tu n’imagines pas à quel point j’ai eu du mal à retrouver ton écharpe.


Il n’y a pas de mots pour vous dire combien on vous est reconnaissants !

Il n’y a pas de mots pour vous dire à quel point on vous est reconnaissants !


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonsoir,

Pour moi, oui.


----------



## bourdette1

Bonjour:  J'ai eu la même question en ce qui concern les mots, <combien> et <à quel point>. Est-ce qu'il y a l'un ou l'autre plus préféré dans la quotidien, ça veut dire dans la rue?  Je suis américain du coup je cherche les mots que me semble comme un français.


----------



## Maître Capello

Les deux sont courants, mais ils ne sont pas nécessairement interchangeables ; tout dépend du contexte exact…


----------



## Chimel

bourdette1 said:


> Est-ce qu'il y a l'un ou l'autre plus préféré dans la quotidien, ça veut dire dans la rue?


_A quel point_ me paraît un peu plus courant dans l'usage quotidien et _combien_ (dans ce sens-là: tu n'imagines pas combien...) un peu plus recherché.


----------



## Maître Capello

Je suis d'accord. Sinon, il y a encore _comme_, qui est plus courant que _combien_ dans plusieurs exemples.


----------



## Chimel

Exact !


----------



## Anna-chonger

IlEnAppert said:
			
		

> Il m'a dit combien j'étais belle.



Bonjour,

Je voulais savoir si on peut aussi dire "Il m'a dit *comme* j'étais belle." ?

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Maître Capello

C'est possible, mais moins courant.

_Il m'a dit *comme* j'étais belle._ ()
_Il m'a dit *combien* j'étais belle._ 
_Il m'a dit *à quel point* j'étais belle._ 

C'est en revanche le contraire au discours direct :

_Il m'a dit : « *Comme* tu es belle ! »_ 
_Il m'a dit : « *Combien* tu es belle ! »_ ()
_Il m'a dit : « *Que* tu es belle ! »_


----------



## Anna-chonger

Merci beaucoup, Maître, c'est exactement ce que je voulais ! Ah... vous me connaissez bien...


----------



## foulaal

Bonsoir tout le monde

Je me demande est-ce qu'on pourrait dire comment elle est belle ,   comme elle est  belle , ou bien les deux  expressions  sont correctes ?
Ex : comme elle belle cette femme
Merci  💙


----------



## OLN

Bonjour.

_Comme cette femme est belle !
Comme elle est belle, cette femme !

Comment_ n'exprime pas l'intensité, mais la manière. Exception :_ Et comment !_


> _Comment,_ adv. de manière, peut perdre sa valeur interr. et se substituer à _comme_ à la faveur d'une coordination avec _où _ou _quand.  S'il y a des défauts dans la constitution des Cortès, ce sera la nation qui corrigera ces défauts, quand et comment il lui plaira_ (Chateaubriand, _Congrès de Vérone,_ t. 1, 1838, p. 461).
> COMMENT : Définition de COMMENT



[…] Ajout : Merci d'avoir fusionné les discussions.


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Tu peux aussi remplacer « comme » par « que » => Que cette femme est belle ! Qu'elle est belle !


----------



## J.Claude

Bonsoir à tous!

J’ai des doutes sur l’emploi de *combien* dans la phrase suivante:

“Je me demande *combien* (ou *comment*) la société a changé aujourd’hui par rapport au passé.”

Merci d’avance!


----------



## yuechu

Les deux sont possibles mais le sens n'est pas le même. Je pense que "combien" ici veut dire "jusqu'à quel point" et "comment" est plus général.
(mais corrigez-moi si je me trompe !  )


----------



## Bezoard

Cela dit, je ne crois pas que j'utiliserais ici "combien" mais plutôt "jusqu'à quel point".


----------

